# Fiat Ducato - Haynes Manual



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

I've just been looking on Haynes website and found out that they don't do a manual.

Anyone know where I can get a similar manual for the Fiat Ducato 2.8 Turbo Diesel?

Regards, Dave.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi D and C, go to Ebay enter fiat ducato and item No. 8039860972 think you will find what you require


bob


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

Thanks for that!

Has anyone here bought one? Are they are in depth as the Haynes manuals?

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## Trond (Nov 30, 2005)

There is an electronic manual, you can download it here:

LINK

If course, this require an computer, may not be the ideal thing when things break down on the road. :roll:


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

Hmmmmm, maybe I could buy it, download it and sell it on ebay.......! Or is that what I'll be buying from ebay??? :roll:


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

i think copyright laws may take effect if you did that


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

whistlinggypsy said:


> i think copyright laws may take effect if you did that


You don't really think that these are the genuine Fiat article surely? They're just copies, the genuine article is not for sale and is distributed to Fiat dealers only - not that it make much difference to the end user. Electronic manuals are fine but not as easy to use as the real thing when you're crawling around the garage floor! Just as a further piece of information, most manufacturers are stopping producing the CD based product now, in the near future the only technical information from them will be across the internet via a dealer-only connection so the independent repairers will be left out in the cold with the rest of us - what price a main dealer repair or service then I wonder?


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

im not sure i agree with you gaspode, if someone was too download copies of information from your website and sold it on Ebay would you be happy about it. I do not know if it's illegal or not to copy and sell other peoples web info. and i do not think that dave was being serious with his comment, i probabley did not phrase my comment correctly, what i meant was can one do that sort of thing :?:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

All the manufacturers produce these TIS CDs for their own accredited dealers and as far as I am aware none of them sell these to the general public. Inevitably, sooner or later copies get into the public domain, duplicated and sold via Ebay and numerous other outlets. It ain't legal but the manufacturers seem to tolerate it, probably because it would cost too much to try and stop it. Their answer, as already stated is to set up web based systems where only their dealers can access technical information via a secure web connection. This will effectively mean than no-one except a main dealer can obtain any technical information, workshop data or parts info. I believe that Ford have now issued their final TIS disk and all future info will be web based. Over a period of time this will put a lot of independent garages out of business as they won't be able to access the data they need to work with and is a cynical attempt by the manufacturers to close the market. It is certain to lead to a sharp increase in service and repair costs. Only last week the press were reporting labour charges of over £100 per hour from many main dealers and this can only increase once the manufacturers have eradicated the competition.
I don't know if Dave was serious in his suggestion but if he was there's little chance of anyone taking him to court for breach of copyright, the problem would be that so many others are already doing it he wouldn't be able to make any profit.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info gaspode that explanation was what i wanted to see as i was not sure of the legal aspect of doing such as that.

regards 

bob


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Fiat Workshop Manual On CD*

It is possible to buy this from a Fiat dealer - but - its very expensive - i know because i have an original myself.

Remember, although manufacturers may make it difficult / expensive to purchase technical information about your own vehicle - you are entitled to have that information!

Just remind them that they are legally obliged to supply this information so that your vehicle can be repaired safely by any repairer.

Bear in mind that since "block exemption" came into force in the automotive industry, manufacturers have no control (other than relying on you not knowing) over where you have your new vehicle serviced - as long as genuine parts are fitted.

For the same reason, they cannot refuse warranty - even if the vehicle hasnt been serviced at all!! ( Quoted by a Honda area manager recently)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

Yes, I've heard that your warranty isn't void just because you haven't had the vehicle serviced, although I haven't read it anywhere, just hearsay. Would like to look into it though!

Regards, Dave.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hymie

Very interesting stuff, I've never tried to buy a Fiat TIS but did once ask a Renault dealer if they sold them. He said they didn't but offered me one of their spare ones for free if I wanted one!
I'm aware of the theoretical obligation on dealers to honour warranties in the absence of servicing records but I'll bet they don't half make life difficult for you. I was discussing the point with a small garage owner the other day and he said that he now makes a point of using only genuine makers parts - and filing all the receipts - for customers with vehicles still under warranty. He did say that the local Ford dealers didn't like doing warranty work on these vehicles though and always argued the toss and asked to see receipts any for parts used, he even makes a point of buying Ford oil for these jobs as customers have had warranty work refuted because he had used his usual Castrol oil during servicing.


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

Hi all, bought the electronic manual on CD as recommended by Bob. £4.00 with p&p, looks very good.

If anyone wants a one I'll send you a copy on CD at £20.00 each...... :wink: 

See ya, Dave.


----------



## JohnDough (Mar 3, 2006)

daveandcarol said:


> Hmmmmm, maybe I could buy it, download it and sell it on ebay.......! Or is that what I'll be buying from ebay??? :roll:


Looks like it m8!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

